# Genotec Primo etc



## Elvia1023 (Dec 6, 2018)

I am curious if you have plans to ever get this tested? I would like to see it tested if you can. The same for anavar. Guys always want those 2 drugs and there are fakes all over. Definitely want to see how Geno performs with these 2. The more tests the better but I understand you have to go through the many different sponsors. If you still need more cash donations to help support this I will add another one. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 7, 2018)

2 more primo results just come out (1 day after I wrote this) so even more reason to test many sponsors primo products. I understand there has to be an order to things and I am no one to ask but figured I would as I would like to see Geno's primo tested in the future.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm sure coming from geno they are going to be winners.  But yes, I agree, I would love to see the results also.


----------



## jimmy14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> 2 more primo results just come out (1 day after I wrote this) so even more reason to test many sponsors primo products. I understand there has to be an order to things and I am no one to ask but figured I would as I would like to see Geno's primo tested in the future.


Ya that would be nice cause my primo run is coming up soon and wanna make sure its actual primo. It's been pretty disappointing lately. Same with anavar and I really dont know why there are fakes going around cause the profit margine with anavar is insane compared to all other compounds  and no need to sell bunk anavar and if so it's just pure greed but we all know greed will take you out eventually. Genos products always test pretty good though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gogotren (Dec 12, 2018)

It`s under $100 for Jaqno to test things. If I was gonna do a big primo run I`d just test it myself. Done it a few times myself already with raw product. 

Agreed the margins are there to just sell what its supposed to be. Sponsors selling test as primo is just wrong. Do they have no conscience that women might take it?


----------



## Nyoco (Dec 12, 2018)

Geno=quality in my book but a test result in our game speaks louder than words.


----------



## Tank211 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nyoco said:


> Geno=quality in my book but a test result in our game speaks louder than words.



I agree I believe Geno is top notch stuff…..i actually have a couple bottles of Geno primo on hand right now. Solid test results would speak louder than words. I just found out for my last prep I was running a different sources primo and it actually tested out as npp.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 13, 2018)

gogotren said:


> It`s under $100 for Jaqno to test things. If I was gonna do a big primo run I`d just test it myself. Done it a few times myself already with raw product.
> 
> Agreed the margins are there to just sell what its supposed to be. Sponsors selling test as primo is just wrong. Do they have no conscience that women might take it?





Tank211 said:


> I agree I believe Geno is top notch stuff…..i actually have a couple bottles of Geno primo on hand right now. Solid test results would speak louder than words. I just found out for my last prep I was running a different sources primo and it actually tested out as npp.



We actually sent in 10 oils into Jano to get tested a few months ago. The primo came back at 95% and most importantly real primo. But that is Geno sending it and even though I would like to think many trust him having a ran*** vial tested would be preferred by members. The more tests the better for me.


----------



## jimmy14 (Dec 14, 2018)

Is geno up and running? I want him to be my main guy but shipping need to improve well let me say communication and if he got that situated then he def would be one of the main guys. Not saying anything bad cause everything that I've tried was great. I get guys have lives outside of here but would be great if he could work on it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyoco (Dec 14, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Is geno up and running? I want him to be my main guy but shipping need to improve well let me say communication and if he got that situated then he def would be one of the main guys. Not saying anything bad cause everything that I've tried was great. I get guys have lives outside of here but would be great if he could work on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



I remember elvia saying they were having a break for some days, not sure of the time period. Shipping to me was excellent, impressive stealth, and regarding communication he always got back to me within 24/48 hours which is very good, as you say people have lives out of our hobby.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nyoco said:


> I remember elvia saying they were having a break for some days, not sure of the time period. Shipping to me was excellent, impressive stealth, and regarding communication he always got back to me within 24/48 hours which is very good, as you say people have lives out of our hobby.



Yes we are closed until 7th Jan. We should have a new stealth range set up for the reopening


----------



## Blazed_noob (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm running the primo now and I love it. In my opinion it is the real deal.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## XlKiwi (Jan 3, 2019)

Blazed_noob said:


> I'm running the primo now and I love it. In my opinion it is the real deal.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


How long have you been on... I'm runing another sponsor on here but seems it's like eq although I've only ran it for 3 weeks now @800 a week


----------



## Blazed_noob (Jan 4, 2019)

XlKiwi said:


> How long have you been on... I'm runing another sponsor on here but seems it's like eq although I've only ran it for 3 weeks now @800 a week


Going on 13 weeks now at 400mg every 5 days.

Running deca , test e , primo, mk all Geno's gear right now. Gained a lot so far.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEMSZ (Feb 15, 2019)

I’ve got 7 bottles left over of Genotec Primo that I ordered back in January 2017... I’d definitely be interested in donating some to the testing...

My original order was 10 bottles and a few other things and I got 1 extra one with a promotion they were doing.. I tried using them and after about 3-4 weeks I had really bad back acne, I posted about this in the PM thread a while back and said then that I had a bunch of Primo left over just sitting around and thought maybe I just had a reaction to the carrier oil as I have never gotten acne from any product/AAS I’ve ever used so I can’t say it wasn’t Primo, it could very well be.. But to be fair I also don’t rememeber what else I was using at the time that could’ve contributed to it.. 

Also I’d like to add, because some people might remember and think badly; Elvia and I along with Geno did have a falling out around this time last year and we did go at it a bit on the thread over at PM.. I have nothing personal against them and I have all the emails to verify I did order from Geno back in January 2017.. And obviously the bottles are unopened with original purple/white labels/white tops on them (not sure if they’ve changed label colors etc as some sources tend to do to distinct older/different batches).. I’d just simply like to donate to the testing because I plan on using Primo in the next few months and would use what I have left over obviously and it’s just been sitting around..


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 15, 2019)

NEMSZ said:


> I’ve got 7 bottles left over of Genotec Primo that I ordered back in January 2017... I’d definitely be interested in donating some to the testing...
> 
> My original order was 10 bottles and a few other things and I got 1 extra one with a promotion they were doing.. I tried using them and after about 3-4 weeks I had really bad back acne, I posted about this in the PM thread a while back and said then that I had a bunch of Primo left over just sitting around and thought maybe I just had a reaction to the carrier oil as I have never gotten acne from any product/AAS I’ve ever used so I can’t say it wasn’t Primo, it could very well be.. But to be fair I also don’t rememeber what else I was using at the time that could’ve contributed to it..
> 
> Also I’d like to add, because some people might remember and think badly; Elvia and I along with Geno did have a falling out around this time last year and we did go at it a bit on the thread over at PM.. I have nothing personal against them and I have all the emails to verify I did order from Geno back in January 2017.. And obviously the bottles are unopened with original purple/white labels/white tops on them (not sure if they’ve changed label colors etc as some sources tend to do to distinct older/different batches).. I’d just simply like to donate to the testing because I plan on using Primo in the next few months and would use what I have left over obviously and it’s just been sitting around..



Please get them tested. Every batch of primo we have ever tested has passed. You can send them into Jano.

Acne can come from any hormone cycle and develop due to a variety of reasons. Primo can cause acne in many but I assume you also used other stuff as well. I have developed some acne from our deca recently but my body seems to have adapted after a few weeks. I don't always get acne from deca but any fluctuations in hormones (plus stress, diet, washing habits, cleaning products etc etc) can contribute to acne.

Our primo has actually been tested on here as well so I doubt they would want to redo an old batch. I just went to find the thread and it is gone. I assume it has been deleted by accident. It was on here for months. I will find out what happened to the thread.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2019)

I think my mind maybe playing tricks on me on the last bit of my last post. I could have swore it was tested but I must be getting mixed up with another forum. It would be on the list if he had so my bad. Obviously I started this thread last year as I want to have it tested. I know one forum that tested our primo. If guys have Geno primo vials please send them in if possible as I am all for them getting tested. As posted earlier Jano tested our primo last year as well.


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 16, 2019)

I think some Geno Primo is getting tested With the current batch just sent in to the lab


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2019)

formula1069 said:


> I think some Geno Primo is getting tested With the current batch just sent in to the lab



Yes I remembered that after my last post and it's probably why I was thinking it had been tested. I kept thinking our primo and avar had been tested but it's just the avar so far. I think Jordan Peter's tested our primo and avar on his forum as well. Does anyone know when the next round of testing will be done?


----------



## NEMSZ (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh well I’m looking forward to the results lol but in case it hasn’t been tested yet or isn’t in the upcoming round, I’ve hot quite a bit of it.. lol 

I read on PM this next round should be ready this coming week...


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Mar 15, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I am curious if you have plans to ever get this tested? I would like to see it tested if you can. The same for anavar. Guys always want those 2 drugs and there are fakes all over. Definitely want to see how Geno performs with these 2. The more tests the better but I understand you have to go through the many different sponsors. If you still need more cash donations to help support this I will add another one. Thanks



Elvia, I just joined here from PM.  Good to see you here.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

I haven't ordered from Geno since roughly 2010.  He was always golden back then.  Time to hit the man up again


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 25, 2019)

w8tlifterty said:


> I haven't ordered from Geno since roughly 2010.  He was always golden back then.  Time to hit the man up again



Brilliant


----------

